
The Antitrust Case Against Facebook, Google and Amazon - grellas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-antitrust-case-against-facebook-google-amazon-and-apple-1516121561
======
tareqak
A good quote:

"Yet there are also important parallels. The monopolies of old and of today
were built on proprietary technology and physical networks that drove down
costs while locking in customers, erecting formidable barriers to entry. Just
as Standard Oil and AT&T were once critical to the nation’s economic
infrastructure, today’s tech giants are gatekeepers to the internet economy.
If they’re imposing a cost, it may not be what customers pay but the products
they never see."

